# Loosing faith in Frabill!



## Opey (Feb 15, 2013)

I purchased the Frabill predator 4255 sidestep from Franks Great Outdoors at the Ultimate Fishing show. When I got it home I immediately began to put it together. First thing I did was put on the hyfax runners then I matched the hardware to the parts list and found a lot of the hardware was missing. I called Franks and am working with the manager Ernie. He has been doing everything possible to help me and I'm very thankful!
Frabill on the other hand has not responded to my message that I sent out on Monday. 
Frabill did talk to Ernie from Franks and told him the best they can do is 7 to 10 days. To me this is unacceptable!


----------



## deep6in (Feb 18, 2008)

Sorry you're having issues. That's odd to hear about Frabill customer service. I bought a 2 man pop-up shanty from Frabill several years ago and had an issue with the bungee cord that holds it together. The bungee broke after a year of use. I emailed Frabill asking where I could locate the replacement parts and they sent me the replacement parts for free. 

I'll stand by Franks as well. Had an issue with a flasher I purchased and they took amazing care of me.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

This is why I always return for an exchange .Most all stores will gladly do this .Messing around with factory service can be a nightmare .Nothing like buying a new item you cannot use for weeks .


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

This is why I always return for an exchange .Most all stores will gladly do this .Messing around with factory service can be a nightmare .Nothing like buying a new item you cannot use for weeks .


----------



## PJB1967 (Jan 4, 2013)

Took a couple tries emailing Frabil to get a replacement pole for my hub that cracked asked where I could purchase one seeing that I could not find part on line anywhere.After 2nd email they sent me a replacement pole free of charge. May take more than one email but they will take care of you.


----------



## Perchlips (Sep 8, 2011)

Try to call direct. Phone number should be online with a search. I called their customer service before about a part and they sent a new one free of charge.


----------



## Opey (Feb 15, 2013)

Just to be clear Franks was great!
They sent the parts and it came today. Only thing left to do is put the tent on her. 
New complaint though. Their directions are terrible!


----------



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

Opey said:


> Just to be clear Franks was great!
> They sent the parts and it came today. Only thing left to do is put the tent on her.
> New complaint though. Their directions are terrible!


I put together my citadel last year, they were short a bolt or 2 for the seat hardware. There was a couple extras for other places, but I had enough spares in the garage that worked. I never thought putting the swivel seats together would be the hardest part.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

I feel the same about Otter, although that'll surprise a lot of people. Two emails sent out over a week ago and not a single reply. My work schedule doesn't often allow me to call. The front hoop pole sits 5" above the ice and the tub leans forward when reaching down. Emailed about this and no response. Thinking of going back to Clam. 

Sorry to hi jack thread, glad to hear you're getting it all worked out. Just thought I'd mention my similar situation. 

You'd think with the money u pay for these things u shouldn't have any worries.


----------



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

I will say it's pretty easy to mix up a bolt here or there when making the bolt bags. I've had to put some together, it's not hard work. After about 10 minutes you'll be dozing off while doing it though.


----------



## canyard (Jan 10, 2010)

TheLionsFan said:


> I feel the same about Otter, although that'll surprise a lot of people. Two emails sent out over a week ago and not a single reply. My work schedule doesn't often allow me to call. The front hoop pole sits 5" above the ice and the tub leans forward when reaching down. Emailed about this and no response. Thinking of going back to Clam.
> 
> Sorry to hi jack thread, glad to hear you're getting it all worked out. Just thought I'd mention my similar situation.
> 
> You'd think with the money u pay for these things u shouldn't have any worries.


If it's brand new I would take it back if you don't think it's right,if I remember right the directions tell you when your putting on the canvas to pull it tight so the front bar is like two inches off the ground so after time when it stretches the bar will be on the ground and the canvas will still be tight,if that's not it I wouldn't hesitate to drag that bad boy right back into the store and give it back,they can deal with it,that's why it's good to put big items on a c.c Incase of any issues you can always call and dispute the purchase....Just my two cents


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

canyard said:


> If it's brand new I would take it back if you don't think it's right,if I remember right the directions tell you when your putting on the canvas to pull it tight so the front bar is like two inches off the ground so after time when it stretches the bar will be on the ground and the canvas will still be tight,if that's not it I wouldn't hesitate to drag that bad boy right back into the store and give it back,they can deal with it,that's why it's good to put big items on a c.c Incase of any issues you can always call and dispute the purchase....Just my two cents


Problem is i bought it 2 years ago and was already assembled. Now it's "used". And I made quite the ruckus in there already because the guy absolutely would NOT hold it for me when I talked to him on the phone, only to find the next morning he held it anyway for someone else who called later on. I'll never recommend that place ever because of that.


----------



## Opey (Feb 15, 2013)

rico1391 said:


> I will say it's pretty easy to mix up a bolt here or there when making the bolt bags. I've had to put some together, it's not hard work. After about 10 minutes you'll be dozing off while doing it though.


This was more than a bolt or two. It was literally half the hardware. Franks got it sorted out for me and I was missing two bags of bolts, washers, and lock nuts.
She's all together now and I'm going to break her in on Hubbard lake this week.
Still no word from Frabill. I guess I'll send another email.


----------



## canyard (Jan 10, 2010)

Opey said:


> This was more than a bolt or two. It was literally half the hardware. Franks got it sorted out for me and I was missing two bags of bolts, washers, and lock nuts.
> She's all together now and I'm going to break her in on Hubbard lake this week.
> Still no word from Frabill. I guess I'll send another email.


Again just my two cents but I think Franks should be dealing with it more than you,they have salespeople phone numbers that they can call and do a little b***hing to make things right for your trouble's, people spend alot of money on these things I would expect perfection out of the box.


----------



## Opey (Feb 15, 2013)

canyard said:


> Again just my two cents but I think Franks should be dealing with it more than you,they have salespeople phone numbers that they can call and do a little b***hing to make things right for your trouble's, people spend alot of money on these things I would expect perfection out of the box.


Franks offered me a new one all ready assembled but it's a two hour drive for me so I turned that down. But Ernie at Franks has been handling everything else. He got my parts for me and has contacted Frabill. I'm still trying to contact them myself though.


----------



## canyard (Jan 10, 2010)

Gotcha


----------

